# how much protein does a 200g uncooked chicken contain



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

some people here are confusing me,

i always thought 150g has about 38 grams.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

For chicken breast, usually about 23-24g per 100g uncooked, so your 150g estimate is about right.

Calorieking.com is good for stuff like this.

It does depend tho... some cheaper brands are loaded with salt and water, so contains less actual chicken per g uncooked (if you see what I mean). Go into tescos and look at the cheap frozen ones (I forget the brand, but it isn't tescos own) and it states something like "chicken 90%, water, salt" as the ingredients.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> some people here are confusing me,
> 
> i always thought 150g has about 38 grams.


100g Leg roast meat only, average.

Cals 191, Carbs 0.7 Protein 27.0 Fat 8.0 (saturates 2.0)

100g breast, meat only, average.

Cals 148, Carbs 1.1 Protein 25.4 Fat 4.7 (saturates 2.9)

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk

Assume that you'l bin the skin, although its nice its ****e.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for the quick relies.sorry i should have written chicken breast from the butchers.


----------

